# My Taper has a Spare cable on the end....



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

My taper i bought has a spare cable of the end of the plunger, is this a aftermarket part?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Drywall_King said:


> My taper i bought has a spare cable of the end of the plunger, is this a aftermarket part?


 No lad it must b Tapetech as im sure they have a spare cable and blades stuffed inside the plunger!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

So does the DMs king taper


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I never looked to see if there was one in there, but my DM taper has the little storage bin on the plunger, I'll have to look in there one day:whistling2:


----------

